# Zipp 303's Tubular - Everyday wheel



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

I was asked by a friend if I thought the Zipp 303's Tubulars (Firecrest versions) could be used as an everyday wheel. My friend is about 177 lbs.

I personally said i think so, and thought they'd make a great daily wheel. What do you think? His concern was overall strength of the wheel when using as a daily wheel. He rides about 3-4 times per week.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't use any high-zoot wheel as an everyday. But that is me. I'd rather save those for special occasions, races, and "get to know you" rides. I also couldn't afford to replace them if I trashed them. So if your friend can, go for it.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

iridepinarello said:


> Zipp 303's Tubulars (Firecrest versions)


No such animal. The Firecrest is the full carbon clincher version.

That being said, he should have no issues running that as a daily wheel.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Most of the deeper Zipps (tubbie and clincher) are getting the Firecrest profile for 2011. The 303 may not yet. I think what you mean is the carbon bridge.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

kbiker3111 said:


> Most of the deeper Zipps (tubbie and clincher) are getting the Firecrest profile for 2011. The 303 may not yet. I think what you mean is the carbon bridge.


I stand corrected

http://www.zipp.com/technologies/aerodynamics/firecrest.php

refers to wheel profile


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't forget that braking surfaces wear out.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I wouldn't use 303s as an everyday wheel, but rather something for special occasions. Although I do believe the wheel can withstand the tortures of everyday use, there are a number of problems that could be raised: 

1) Flatting a tubular can be expensive - even more so if you do not mount it yourself 
2) Carbon cracking due to a pot hole (I've seen a 404 rim crack as a friend went over some train tracks. Zipp did not warranty it 
3) Warranty. Zipp is not like Reynolds in their warranty program. My experience with Zipp has been that you are on your own should you Taco the wheel, or have it fail in any way other than something that was blatantly a manufacturing defect 


And at least for me, psychologically having those "race day" wheels gives me a sort of mental push to work harder. I think I would lose this edge if I were to use my race wheels everyday. Not to mention I find training on heavy/unaero wheels to force you work harder during your training - especially during hilly group hammerfests.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have some older (2009) 303 tubulars, and while I think they would be fairly durable, I don't necessarily think they'd be that great of an everyday wheel. To be honest they flex much more than you would get from say a Reynolds or an edge rim, so while they are aero and pretty light, they are not necessarily the funnest wheels to ride. Also like Ghost mentioned he seriously needs to consider the cost of running tubulars as an everyday wheel. I did this one season, and ended up spending nearly $2,000 on tires, with around 10,000 miles of training plus racing. I think a lot of people make the mistake of going for tubulars because they are lighter, and because they want to train on them also they get more economical tires. The problem is that the weight only saves you a fraction if a watt, but cheap tires with a lot of RR can cost you 10-15 vs a high end clincher, some of which compare favorably with the most expensive silk casing tubulars. Plus if you get some Vittoria Pave's or or some other heavy durable tire, because you want to avoid the hassle and expense of frequently replacing or repairing tubulars, then whats the point? I know because I've done all these things, and at the end of the day it does not make any sense. He should get the 303's and throw some nice high end tubs on them,they'd make great race wheels, but as an all around wheel they are a poor choice.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

iridepinarello said:


> I was asked by a friend if I thought the Zipp 303's Tubulars (Firecrest versions) could be used as an everyday wheel. My friend is about 177 lbs.
> 
> I personally said i think so, and thought they'd make a great daily wheel. What do you think? His concern was overall strength of the wheel when using as a daily wheel. He rides about 3-4 times per week.
> 
> Thanks for any input.



Had a set of 303 before, and they were descent.
What I didn't like, as mentioned by other readers, was its lack of lateral stoutness and the durability of the hubs.
I'd personally use a set of clincher for daily rides.
I had a set of Reynolds UL Tubular (older model), and they were pretty good except its lack of lateral stiutness.
I currently have a set of Edge 45 clinchers (20/24) built on a set of Alchemy hubs with CX-Rays, and I like it a lot.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 9, 2010)

iridepinarello said:


> I was asked by a friend if I thought the Zipp 303's Tubulars (Firecrest versions) could be used as an everyday wheel. My friend is about 177 lbs.
> 
> I personally said i think so, and thought they'd make a great daily wheel. What do you think? His concern was overall strength of the wheel when using as a daily wheel. He rides about 3-4 times per week.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I ride my race wheels everywhere. The way I look at it, if I've spent the money on them I want to enjoy them. I also think it is beneficial to learn how they handle in corners, in wind etc. I don't think the Zipps should fail with your friend being 177lbs.

Hope that helps,


----------

